# The "Lesner "BLACK HOLE"



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I keep hearing about the Lesner Bridge "Lure trap" and the "hair Ball [by several names]" on the outgoing side of the Lesner  . I wonder if it would be possible for a SCUBA diver to make a dive during slack tide periods and recover many of those lures. Heck, he could open his own store right there.  
That "hair ball" must be something to see!!!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Lure trap*

I am game to give it a shot, if you will lend a hand with the rope that I will have attached to my waist, we will split the lures up, if I survive. In that case, you will have all the lures and remember my gallant efforts.
 TC


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

TC said:


> I am game to give it a shot, if you will lend a hand with the rope that I will have attached to my waist, we will split the lures up, if I survive. In that case, you will have all the lures and remember my gallant efforts.
> TC



Yo Brotha! I'll hold that rope, but I ain't diving in that inlet.

I heard that the Loc Ness monster has a condo down there.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I would guess there are thousands of pounds of lead down there. lets not forget the duck inn side. the outside bar at duck inn is loaded with stuff. you can wade out there at dead low and collect lures. I saw a guy collecting/diving w/o a rope over there at duck inn. cast nets, anchors, a massive black tarp, dozens and dozens of so-called hairballs imbedded with rigs and lures. It was nice, I would get snagged and he would dive in to see/collect the snag.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Rock, what are you doing over there ? I thought you had turned into a exclusive grass-bed speck fisherman.  

Just how big was that "ray" you pulled out of there sat. morning ?? Inquiring minds, you know.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Good to see you back Advisor.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Just make sure the VBPD doesn't see ya dumpster diving!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Don't worry about the police. just tell 'em that its your effort to clean the bay. Hey i'd help with the tuggin to get you back in.$$$$$$ CHA-CHING$$$$$  

Love, Peace, and Chicken Grease!!
Take Someone Fishin


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*have gear can dive*

but not sure that I really want to. would be a treasure chest down there tho, someone would have to tell me where the black hole is.


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

You do not even want to try diving there. Worked with some divers who do the inspections on the pilings, one of them got tangled in one of those hairballs, took 20 minutes to cut him free, had a bunch of hooks imbedded in his hands, he missed 2 weeks work. These guys are ex Navy divers, said they will never dive that bridge again. They said the visibility is bad and the current is killer even at slack tide, you get sucked up against the piling and snagged real quick. Remember the sign that listed how many people have drowned in that inlet.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

About the Black Hole, I know exactly what you mean. I snagged into one of those hair balls on Sunday and somehow managed to pull it free. 

Thanks to many of you diehard fishermen, I am set on jigs, storms and bottom rigs w/sinkers for the remainder of the fall fishing season. Suprising, many of the hooks had almost no rust, however, most of the storms were too torn up to salvage.

The hooks were imbedded in a 3 pound chunk of shells, coral and barnacles.

It's amazing how strong 20 lb power pro is.

The down side is that I casted everything in my tacklebox around the Lesner from 5:15 am until 11 am, and left smelling of skunk.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*lesner..."BLACK HOLE"*

that sucker is like an octopus...it got arms everywhere...i'm suprised it hasn't claimed a boat yet...i went picking when harrisons went down  ...i had to get another tackle box


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hay guys, I just came up with the idea. I'm not in condition [yet] to hold ropes or even walk down the beach to watch. I just can't believe there isn't some way to collect those lures. How about a "throw" hook and very strong line? I'd think 3 or 4 guys could pull in something.

Wilbur, I do appreciate your input: but, I would like to hear 'How to do it' rather than why not.

Hay, Ches2, It's good to be back. I think Mrs. Advisor put a post in that I was in the Hospital. I was and it was squeeky close as to whether I would make it or not. Anyway, I'm here and getting better by the day. Hopefully, I'll be out there by spring. Thanks for asking.

Rockhead, I'd bet the only way you would get all that lead would be a scoop dredge. I wonder if it would be worth it to hire one???


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

Advisor, there is nothing there worth getting hurt or worse, like I said these are professional divers with 4 and 5 digit dive logs who said they would not go back in that water. Now for a possible retrival method how about snagging it and then running a "plug knocker'' down the line with a big treble and some 200 lb braid, a couple of guys with gloves and play tug of war. See BPS catalog for plug knocker or you can make one from an old spark plug by bending the end around the snagged line and attaching the treble and jerk line to the other line. I have used one to retrive sunken Christmas trees in fresh water. It use to freak my buddy out when his "secret reefs" moved 100' down the lake.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I know I am dreaming, but it would be nice if some company took on a project to clean that sucker out.

Some websites still show the inlet side as a "swimming beach"...

I won't go in there more than a few feet without shoes or waders. Who knows what might impale you or wrap around you...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Diving to retreive lures from the hole*

Dont know how much useable equip you would retreive. Most hooks now days are designed to rust out pretty quickly. This prevents them from harming fish when cut/broke off still in their mouths. Hate to see someone get hurt diving for nothing. You would be better off retreiving golfballs from the local courses


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

*black hole*

Was fishing the Duck Inn side not to long ago and got one hell of a catch. I pulled in an old cast net off the drop on the bar, thank god for power pro. Total tally was 15 rattle traps, 6 mirrorlures, countless storms and other jigs, and enough lead to last a long time. Unfortunately I only got half the net. The other half is probably whats claiming your gear.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i cleaned the big cement piling to the right of the bridge off one night. had a few beers, and some idiot i was soaking bait with said "man it'd be nice to get up there and cut those lures down" so he couldn't get this idea out of his head. he went, flipped over an empty trashcan next to the pole at slack tide, and he couldn't pull himself up. after his 'impossible' attempt i bet him a 12pack i could get up there...got up there with no issue (i did it rambo style, with the knife in my mouth...  ) i got a few gotcha plugs, 2 hopkins that needed new hooks, a few different jigs, bottom rigs, lead, year old mullet, etc. had to take back for the home team.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

HighCap56 said:


> I know I am dreaming, but it would be nice if some company took on a project to clean that sucker out.
> 
> Some websites still show the inlet side as a "swimming beach"...
> 
> I won't go in there more than a few feet without shoes or waders. Who knows what might impale you or wrap around you...


] you wouldn't see me out there in waders...i could just imagine takin a step too far, fallin', and trying to stay on top with those big waders full of water.


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*waders schmaders*

When i get back out the to fish in the cold water, i usually wear a total dry suit, that way, even if i do fall, i have a nice bubble at the top to help me float, will post when i get out there again. will be the one in camo drysuit.

your right about diving that bridge, I said i could, but not sure that i would. would be really nervous diving there, even with clear water.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've fished that inlet for years with waders. Can even remember the signs they had with the Grim Reaper showing the # of folks that have perished from drowning there. They're gone now probably because they weren't quite politically correct.  but the reason they were put up still exists.

There's three things you need to wader fish there; common sence, a reminder to yourself to constantly take small steps to feel your way accross the bottom and a tide chart to know when it's time to get back to the beach.

On days like today the sandbar that was there yesterday is not in the same place tomorrow. Also when the tide chart says it's the bottom of the low tide, don't dick around (can I say that?  ), hit the beach. Other than that it's a great way to fish otherwise unaccessible areas.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

the grim reeper signs came down 10ish years ago in a noreaster


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

jay b, am I missing something? I dont remember being there on Saturday. I am definitly not a spec fishr.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Don't worry, my bad, I was thinking you're the other Rock that frequents the Lesner, nice guy if you ever get to meet him.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

but I do frequent the lesner


----------

